# Mounts



## outdoorsman3 (Nov 15, 2010)

thats an awesome buck man!!! right now it looks like the charlie sheen buck :laugh:


----------



## TheHunter831 (Jun 14, 2011)

Nice buck! What happened to it's nose?


----------



## outdoorsman3 (Nov 15, 2010)

TheHunter831 said:


> Nice buck! What happened to it's nose?


im pretty sure those are cotton balls or something like that


----------



## TheHunter831 (Jun 14, 2011)

outdoorsman3 said:


> im pretty sure those are cotton balls or something like that


I mean the hair on the snout.


----------



## flynh97 (Feb 6, 2012)

Good lookin' buck!


----------



## muzzyman1212 (Mar 28, 2009)

That is just white hair, and he had to use a different cape cause I shot him in the head.


----------



## muzzyman1212 (Mar 28, 2009)

But yeah it has cotton balls or something in its nose since its still drying. Im still pumped about him though cause a 130 is a toad for around here.


----------



## archerykid13 (Aug 11, 2009)

muzzyman1212 said:


> That is just white hair, and he had to use a different cape cause I shot him in the head.


Why might I ask?


----------



## hunter14 (Oct 14, 2009)

I'm waiting for my 2 bucks to get back, but its still going to take half a year!

Nice buck!


----------



## muzzyman1212 (Mar 28, 2009)

archerykid13 said:


> Why might I ask?


Why I shot him in the head? I know the ethics people are prolly gonna dog me. Anyway he was at a dead sprint chasing a doe, but he was only 3 yards away. All I could see in my scope was brown so I shot.


----------



## outdoorsman3 (Nov 15, 2010)

muzzyman1212 said:


> Why I shot him in the head? I know the ethics people are prolly gonna dog me. Anyway he was at a dead sprint chasing a doe, but he was only 3 yards away. All I could see in my scope was brown so I shot.


nothing wrong with headshots when it comes to guns. personally I wouldnt do it to a big buck, considering we have to use shotguns and it would obliterate it. but headshots sure drop em fast!


----------



## archerykid13 (Aug 11, 2009)

outdoorsman3 said:


> nothing wrong with headshots when it comes to guns. personally I wouldnt do it to a big buck, considering we have to use shotguns and it would obliterate it. but headshots sure drop em fast!


It depends on whether or not you're shooting a sabot slug or rifled slug. Shooting a deer in the head with a sabot wuld be just like shooting a deer in the head with a rifle.


----------



## outdoorsman3 (Nov 15, 2010)

archerykid13 said:


> It depends on whether or not you're shooting a sabot slug or rifled slug. Shooting a deer in the head with a sabot wuld be just like shooting a deer in the head with a rifle.


I think you meant a sabot and a smoothbore (pumpkin ball) lol. me and my dad always used smooth bore, so yes we would blow em up lol


----------



## archerykid13 (Aug 11, 2009)

Its called a rifled slug haha. The slug is rifled rather than the barrel being rifled for smoothbores. And yeah they expand, I wouldn't want an 2 oz chunk of lead flying at me haha.


----------



## outdoorsman3 (Nov 15, 2010)

ahh, I gotcha!


----------

